# Sig Skeeter....



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

~has anyone had any dealings with this cool little stinger? I have heard mixed reviews both bad & good......problems with feeds to the opposite of no problems at all....I think it would be a fun little plinker.... I've had thoughts of getting one & had one in my hand @ a gunshow but.....I haven't "pulled the trigger" yet....
any thoughts...?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm hearing more bad than good. Haven't done more than hold one myself (I still have never fired a .22). Feels nice and light, seems to have good balance, nice fit in the hand, I kind of like the sights even though they are silly looking. No other personal experience as of yet.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I have heard mostly neg stuff myself - Even on the Sig Forum itself. I've also heard neg stuff about the Walther P22.

Apparently, neither the Sig 22 or the Walther 22 are actually made by their respective companies. I've read that they are actually contracted out.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I love .22 pistols, so I was excited when the Mosquito came out. I've also heard more bad than good about it, and that has kept me from buying one so far.


----------

